# Best way to eat after a dose of ghrp 2 / CJC



## Noel56 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.. Very new to peptides... have a quick question...do have to wait a certain time after dosing  ghrp/cjc to eat carbs??  like the optimal time for the best results??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2018)

IIRC it's fats that will blunt the release of GH


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> IIRC it's fats that will blunt the release of GH




cool... didn't have a clue... appreciate the tip!!


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> IIRC it's fats that will blunt the release of GH



with peptides.. I've read that your blood might thicken abit ... is that true... also prolactin goes up?.. My first cycle of sarms .. very first... I ****'d it all up real good... BP went real high.. by my own stupidity.... so to prevent that with peptides... any advise?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> with peptides.. I've read that your blood might thicken abit ... is that true... also prolactin goes up?.. My first cycle of sarms .. very first... I ****'d it all up real good... BP went real high.. by my own stupidity.... so to prevent that with peptides... any advise?



I am not at all a proponent of peps or sarms. These are both relatively unknown chemicals. Many of them are either ineffective, not what they are labeled as, or possibly dangerous. 

You really should reconsider your use. 

I have never heard of increased hematocrit with peps. Assuming this is what's meant by thick blood? Sounds more like EPO


----------



## Spongy (Jan 11, 2018)

PoB is correct it is the fats that blunt the GH release and I second the opinion that the jury is out on Sarms and Peptides for me.  I've run LR3 and DES with absolutely 0 change or noticeable effect.  Even got bloods done to see if my IGF levels were higher


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am not at all a proponent of peps or sarms. These are both relatively unknown chemicals. Many of them are either ineffective, not what they are labeled as, or possibly dangerous.
> 
> You really should reconsider your use.
> 
> I have never heard of increased hematocrit with peps. Assuming this is what's meant by thick blood? Sounds more like EPO



the  1st go was with sarms only... I think I might have gotten dbol in one..not sure. I put on like 17 lbs in 3 weeks.... obviously a lot of water... before the sarms.. it was always just little protein.. work out and see where you landed... So I started with MK 677.. then got excited and started adding more s4,sr9,lgd like a dumb ass.. then I think my potassium/salt ratio got wacked out because i was bulking too fast... wife's food is clean...... like I said.. didn't  pay attention .. I'm normally 120 /80... I went up to 192/125...that day I came home from work and drank 2 pedialites and like 5000mg of potassium and it was down the next day to 140/90.. these days I'm 120/80.....  so I'm trying very very careful this time... just about 2 weeks in.. I'll really know in about 2 more weeks if it starting to work...... after that first sarm cycle  I did get a blood test 3 months later and everything looked good test was 583... my Gfr was a little low but within parameters....


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 11, 2018)

Spongy said:


> PoB is correct it is the fats that blunt the GH release and I second the opinion that the jury is out on Sarms and Peptides for me.  I've run LR3 and DES with absolutely 0 change or noticeable effect.  *Even got bloods done to see if my IGF levels were higher*



Ooooo.. yea.. you can't argue with that....where did you buy them at??


----------

